# That was a good storm...



## SomeGuy (May 21, 2022)

Hope everyone made it through ok, no damage here but that was some of the strongest wind I've seen in a long time!


----------



## YYCHM (May 21, 2022)

Tornado Kills One Near The Canadian Border Friday Night
					

Clips of funnel clouds and damage came in from Gaylord, Michigan during severe weather on May 20.



					www.theweathernetwork.com


----------



## Canadium (May 21, 2022)

I was watching this approach us on the radar all the way from about Windsor. It just nicked us here in Hamilton with a short shower! We were hoping for the rain but I was worried about the wind. Battened down all the hatches but didn't need to.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 21, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> Tornado Kills One Near The Canadian Border Friday Night
> 
> 
> Clips of funnel clouds and damage came in from Gaylord, Michigan during severe weather on May 20.
> ...


Was that the same system? I thought that one crossed more northern ontario area?


----------



## YYCHM (May 21, 2022)

SomeGuy said:


> Was that the same system? I thought that one crossed more northern ontario area?



I don't know.  I saw your post and remembered seeing TWN post this morning.  The TWN post does mention northern Ont.


----------



## Canadium (May 21, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> I don't know.  I saw your post and remembered seeing TWN post this morning.  The TWN post does mention northern Ont.



Same slow moving frontal zone but not the same thunderstorm cell.


----------



## trlvn (May 22, 2022)

So, my daughter is working at African Lion Safari for the season.  The front came in so fast that they really didn't have any warning.  My daughter was fine--she was sitting in a truck in the Lion section.  But she said the radio was pretty funny.  Just before the wind and rain started, the call went out to the little railway and boat tours that they operate telling them to return to the dock/station ASAP.  Moments later, the wind is howling and the rain is horizontal and a panicky call comes back from the young woman operating the boat (with 10 or 12 riders) that she can't get back to the dock!  "I've got the throttle WIDE OPEN and we're NOT MOVING AT ALL!!"  Right at this point, I'm picturing someone humming the theme song to "Gilligan's Island"!  (OK, it would have been me.)  Anyway, she was advised to put out the anchor and just ride it out.  Which apparently they did with no casualties.

Here's a picture of the boat in better weather:











__





						Home - African Lion Safari
					






					lionsafari.com
				




The storm passed very quickly but they have multiple trees down across the property.  None of the big cats got loose so that's always a good thing.  They are going to have a lot of work, though, on checking and mending fences and cleaning up debris.

Craig


----------



## Aliva (May 22, 2022)

Here in Sudbury we got a lot of rain very quickly fortunately the wind wasn't as bad a down south. This was part of the same system that went thru Michigan and caused a tornado. The whole thing lasted about 20 minutes then moved onto the Ottawa area.


----------



## gmihovics (May 23, 2022)

i was up at my parents house for a visit near Fergus/Elora and the storm hit in a flash and the rain was changing direction constantly. Craziest part was the electricity, the lights were strobing constantly for about an hour before the power finally went out for 37 hours. it felt like we were in a haunted house from the movies.


----------



## LenVW (May 23, 2022)

Is was a very quick moving front that stretched from London in the South to Hanover in the North. Lots of trees up-rooted and broken branches around Kitchener-Waterloo.
Local downbursts and strong winds threw our lawn furniture around in SW Kitchener.


----------



## combustable herbage (May 24, 2022)

It was quick and fast here in Ottawa I was very lucky about a 10foot section of a down ridge cap came off and I was able to retrieve the pieces and get it all tacked down again until I can get the roofer out to secure it better.  That was one of the worst storms I have seen on radar and I was out in the garden when it hit and as I was sprinting to the house I looked back and my neighbors trees were sideways, and then in half an hour it was calm and sunny again.
Todays drive to work was interesting lots of trees down and detours and lots of 4 way stops with no traffic lights definitely parts of the city got hit a lot harder with multiple days without power we only lots power for 10 hours enough time to give the generator a good exercise.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (May 24, 2022)

I was up fishing in Northern Quebec for the weekend, isolated from society on an island.  We got absolutely nothing up there, and we didn't hear about it until we got back to the main lodge monday Morning to load the trucks.  We didn't really hear the extent of it, until an hour into the drive as we started getting cell reception again.  Driving down 41 through Cloyne was quite a mess.  That looked about where the worst of where it crossed through latitude wise.  Pretty unbelievable how much damage there was.

A couple trees down around the property when I got home, but otherwise no damage.  The worst of it was a few km north of our place.  Our power is still out, and projected to be back on friday.  Wife was working all weekend when I was gone, so without the generator running we lost some food in the fridge, Chest freezer in basement seemed ok, but small losses compared to others around.  We're very fortunate.  I've read some reports of some guys who got caught trail riding in the ganaraska forest (just north of me) when it came through, and it sounded like quite a terrifying event.  One of them didn't make it out.  Scary stuff and a reminder of mother natures power.


----------



## Chicken lights (May 24, 2022)

The highway was under 8-10 inches of water in between Kenora and Dryden, lots of roads in Kenora area were closed with people evacuated.

Craziness


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 25, 2022)

Mother Nature can be a real mean mistress when she wants to be. Not to be trifled with.


----------

